# Best 4200 batteries



## Whaley II (Nov 21, 2006)

lookin to purchase some new 4200's what are the hands down best batteries that can be purchased no matter the price want some insight thanks


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

...and when this question is answered - I would like to see it answered with DATA not because you named 'YOUR SPONSOR'

Cite VOLTAGE, RUNTIME, ETC. Numbers Matter - NAMES don't (sorry Whaley - didn't mean to hijack your thread) But I know what kind of responses your going to get)

Actually - this is a good question for guys like

Pro-Match
SMC
PowerPush
TQ Cells
KCRacing
SRC Batteries
etc, and the other guys doing the matching and testing.


----------



## Lester24 (Oct 18, 2001)

*Power Push All the way!!*

*I do reccomend Team Power Push.... **www.TeamPowerPush.com** ,I know everyone will think of course he'll say that cause he's on the team, but since I have been running power push cells, I have gotten some great results on the track and have seen my friends who also bought them have great success also. I run 1/12th scale carpet oval, where you can use about all the power you can get your hands on. They helped me win my stock and mod 1/12th championships last year. Tony and his family put alot to time and effort into matching they're cells and putting together the quality packs that they do. By the way, It is worth the extra money to have Power Push solder up the pack. The come all done up with nice bars and silver solder and look awesome. There are other good companies out there, but I've been really happy dealing with a company that makes me feel like part of the family and is concerned about putting out a quality product with good customer support and not just huge quantities of cells. As for data, Tony has been getting some killer cells in, Last week I got one for a friend of mine for our big 2 day race. I couldn't race cause I was announcing, The pack I picked was 1.265's across the board with 435 run time @35amps. Thats plenty of Power to Git-R-Done!!*

*I think anyone that bought them would be happy with them.*


*Lester24*
www.LesODell.com
*sponsored by...*
*RC4Less*
*Team Power Push* 
*Web Designer of....*
www.SkagitRiverRaceway.com
& www.NORARCOVAL.com 
*Track Announcer for Skagit River*
*Raceway, Dirt Oval and Off Road &*
*N.O.R.A. Carpet Oval*
*2006-2007 N.O.R.A. Carpet Committee member*


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

You will get alot of different answers to this question,
but I believe you cant go wrong with Team Power Push or Team Hurricane,


----------



## BRhodes (Feb 13, 2007)

My opinion FWIW is to buy batteries from somebody you are comfortable with and trust. I believe that all the batteries come from the same source and are just matched by the companies listed above. As for the numbers it is sometimes difficult to compare numbers from one matcher to another. I would give a few companies a call and ask some questions and then buy from who you feel the most comfortable with. I am not sponsored by anybody but if I was buying batteries today I would be getting them from Jerry at OHP. Very good guy and trustworthy and you can count on getting a decent product from him. Bob Rhodes


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Just a note.

You can buy the best batteries and equipment known to man but if you can not drive it is a lost cause.

:thumbsup:


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

you cant go wrong with any of the manufacturers here that support hobbytalk. i'd stay away from the "hobbystore" brand that has been sitting for AGES on the shelf. 

i just got some new PowerPush batts, so I'll report back shortly.

ive used TQ, TS(Team Scream), SMC, and Promatch in the past.. all good to me.

see what people in your area like the best or use.. maybe if they buy a whole batch from one manufac, you can get a group-buy discount.

cant go wrong with anyone these days...

ps.. take care of the batts. you cant blame a packs death on manufac 1/2 the time if you dont care for your batts..... =)

my two cents.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

As of late, and the little racing that I have been doing over the past year, I am very happy with batteries I have been getting from Pro-Match. For both 12th and Off-Road truck, the batteries have been awesome.

I have had Power Push batteries in the past and I liked them as well.

SMC is great too.

You are going to get a ton of diffirent answers, but if you are buying 4200s, pretty much anywhere you go, you are going to get good batteries.

Jerry


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

You might also look into contacting Jerry Flynn at OHP. Great Guy and Great Cells


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

smokefan said:


> You might also look into contacting Jerry Flynn at OHP. Great Guy and Great Cells


I know alot of people who run OHP and they seem to really like it.


----------



## FLYING5 (Nov 13, 2006)

This a very subjective thing your asking becuase some people that might answer are sponsered. I run RC PRFESSOR, brian card gives me good cells and I have had no problems at all.There are some companys that have great numbers compared to others but when you cycle them and look at the voltage curves there no better then a lower number battery from a different company, this could be becuase the turbo matchers are all not the same as far repeatabilty for machine to machice. A 1.239 volt 445 runtime vs. a 1.245 volt 415 runtime cycle them and look at the 240 second mark and that will tell you what you need to know. Also i'm not sponsered by brain so this is not a paid advertisment :tongue:


----------



## volboy5887 (Mar 1, 2007)

Look into HEFTY CELLS www.lefthander-rc.com


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

It's been said before, but I'll say it again - decent batteries and a good chassis will win more races than a killer battery in a crappy car.......but.....if money is no object, why not contact a manufacturer of batteries directly and deal with them (http://intellect-battery.com/). Buy your own battery matcher (http://www.competitionelectronics.com/pages/TM_435.html) and build your own "killer" packs. Skip the middle men and you will absolutely know what you are getting without all the hype from matchers and sponsored driver BS.

If you don't have the time to match batteries, just roll the dice and pick a reputable matcher and you will probably do okay. Unless you can physically go to the matcher and watch them match the batteries, you really don't know what you are getting. Also, there is no official standard that matchers use, so it is sometimes impossible to compare batteries between each matcher. Unless you have a way to confirm the numbers that a matcher puts on their batteries, then all you are really buying is a label and not a better battery.


----------



## penning4544 (Apr 6, 2006)

Anyone have any thought on Slingshot batteries?


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

FLYING5 said:


> Also i'm not sponsered by brain so this is not a paid advertisment :tongue:


My *BRAIN* won't sponsor me either...It has a mind of it's own  .


----------



## Racin'Jason 8 (Nov 19, 2002)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Also, there is no official standard that matchers use, so it is sometimes impossible to compare batteries between each matcher.


JBR...

ISO 17025 Accredited Matcher


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

*JBR cells all the way !*


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Racin'Jason 8 said:


> JBR...
> 
> ISO 17025 Accredited Matcher


 Give us a link if this is accurate.

Here is the issue as I see it. If I wanted to know how many miles to the gallon a car got I could look it up on the internet, talk to a car dealership, rent one and test drive it, ask someone who owns one, or any other source that you can think of to find this info. This is real info - I put 10 gallons in a car and I get 25 miles to the gallon and go 250 miles. Even new cars come with an EST. City/Highway MPG. It's not like if I go to a Ford dealership that they have a scale to measure MPG - like 10 MPG tested at Daytona SS in a 10 car draft at 200mph and Chevy has its fuel number based on towing a full sized RV up a mountain.

Electric batteries are the "fuel" that we use to drive our electic R/C cars. It would be nice to know that the numbers that are on any given battery are accurate or relevant to how we are going to use that battery. It would be nice to know that each matcher uses the same system for putting information on their packs. I realize that this may be asking for a lot, but knowing that each matcher may use their own charge/discharge settings to achieve their numbers does make things challenging for the people wanting to buy their packs.


----------



## Racin'Jason 8 (Nov 19, 2002)

Just kidding on the ISO...but I believe that ambient conditions (temp, R.H., Baro) are just as important as matcher settings. So, unless everyone is performing their procedures in the same environment (like you said...a standard) you can't compare numbers. Our electronics lab is held to narrow ambient tolerances for quality reasons. This should be done in the matching world. Ever wonder why "some" have ridiculously high numbers even when their settings are standard....probably being matched in the attic where it's over 100 degrees F. Bottomline...don't get caught up in the numbers game and find a matcher that you trust. I never worry about the packs I strap in my cars.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks Racin'Jason 8 for responding about the ISO. I wasn't sure if you were joking but I was hoping there really was a standard that we could hold the matchers to!!! 

Either way I missed your humor and you can laugh again because I tried looking up that standard and couldn't figure out what that standard really was for.


----------



## jubnoske08 (Aug 20, 2007)

i've only had one pack of 4200s, so i don't have a point of reference within this capacity, but i can tell you that my Peak Racing IB4200 are incredibly fast (a noticeable step-up from my 3000s). 

stats are as follows (exteremly close from cell to cell, especially in discharge time)

469 sec
1.240 volts
1.5 ohms
4846 mW/h 
discharged at 35 amps down to .9 v

these are the world champion ones, the all-around ones, not the high voltage ones (which have less capacity).

Honestly, you can probably be nearly as fast and run nearly as long with lower cost batteries (mine cost me 80, ouch). I've run my 3000s at the track, and the run-time was obviously noticeably shorter, but in terms of punch, it's only a mild increase (which is obviously helpful when it comes to racing), but keep in mind that these were old match packs (about 2-3 years old, but never run until recently) with an avg voltage of i think 1.13. i can't tell you from experience, but i'm guessing that as long as you're above 1.2 volts and around 400 (?) seconds, you'll be fine, and hopefully be able to buy more packs. the price increase from the low 1.2 volt packs to the 1.24+ packs is probably not proportional to the price increase.


----------



## jake86 (Jan 3, 2003)

I think one of the other post said it well. Contact the matchers and talk to them about there batteries. Then go with the matcher that you feel will give you the best service.

This is my opinion and it just an opinion I would start with Hefty Cells

Jason


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

jbrcells.com

I've run promatch,smc, xpress. I can get smc's cheaper than any other, but the number's never match the label. they are decent though. xpress and jbr's are closer to the numbers and I see jbr's run better at the end. the cells from jbr seam to come down together better.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

I never had a bad cell running TQ cells and thy match at 40 amps


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

All of the cells come from the same place. The matcher just sorts them and most guys are using mostly the same CE matchers. I know TQ is 40amp and most others are 35 but that is another story. IB has some issues with cell durability and I was told they were to better on the next batch..we will see. If a cell goes bad it isn't the matchers fault.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Thats right ken, the matcher is just trying to sort the junk cells out. Yeah,right the next batch will be just as bad as the previous cells. Remember when they started making the 4200's and did away with the 3800,s because ' the new cells are just ass durable as the 3800's with more run time' That was intellect's claim if I remember right.


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

Almost all of the battery claims have been mostly BS since the beginning. I remember not too long ago that the "new: NIMH batteries didn't have a memory and you didn't need to discharge and would last about 1000 cycles. I remember those bulet proof 2000's that would actually get better with time.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah, .....Better with time.... they just didnt say which time they would be better at!!Maybe if you could go BACK in time when every body was running 1200 sce cells they would be better.We have to remember that these guys are in the biz to make money, and even if they KNOW the new stuff is junk they are still going to make it sound like the best thing since sliced bread so they can AT LEAST recover their R+D costs.WE havent seen anything new come into the market from sanyo or GP for quite a while.That tells me that either they are looking for perfection before they release their next R/c type cells, or they know something that the other manufacturers are either hiding, or just dont want to admit, that maybe suc-c cell chemistry has reached , and more than likely exceeded, the limits for capacity whithout sacrificing discharge rate and durability. Iknow that with some of the AA size cells on the market you can get super capacity (up to 2500 mah) , but the discharge rate is VERY limited.You can run a NIcd cell with half the capacity and the discharge rate is much better prodicing way more out the pocket punch. I know this from experimenting with stock mini-inferno set-ups for my son.


----------

